# Eibach Problems



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

I got the pro kit installed yesterday by a reputable shop and when I was driving it home, the front springs started making a clicking sound when on uneven pavement. I took it back this morning and 4hrs later, they told me they turned the springs slightly and was supposedly corrected. I drove about another 50 miles and it started clicking again. Has anyone had this problem with a spring install? I'm going back Monday and would like to give them some suggestions on what it could be. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

there are front and rear left and rights (sometimes L&R) UP AND DOWN. So orientation is important, did you buy this car new? How many miles do you have on it? Have you replaced your struts/shocks at anytime?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I highly doubt its the springs. I never touched the cruze springs yet but did the fac ones come with rubber mounts to stop any metal to metal noise? if so did they reinstall them? what about shocks?? you used the fac shocks? could be your sway bar to. for the **** of it remove the sway bar end links and go for a ride.




Tavillain said:


> I got the pro kit installed yesterday by a reputable shop and when I was driving it home, the front springs started making a clicking sound when on uneven pavement. I took it back this morning and 4hrs later, they told me they turned the springs slightly and was supposedly corrected. I drove about another 50 miles and it started clicking again. Has anyone had this problem with a spring install? I'm going back Monday and would like to give them some suggestions on what it could be. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

please describe the sound a little better


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> there are front and rear left and rights (sometimes L&R) UP AND DOWN. So orientation is important, did you buy this car new? How many miles do you have on it? Have you replaced your struts/shocks at anytime?


Hifi, on the Cruze do the coils seat in a pocket?? I know some cars you must rotate the spring into a grove so the last coil sits flush


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont remember the last time I looked under my car was when I was considering strut/sway bars


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a 2014 with about 3500 miles on it. Bought it brand new. The clicking noise sounds like metal to metal clipping, or if you ever drove with bad tie rods.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

The rubber cup is still there too and everything else is still stock.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it possible your shocks are bottoming out which is causing the spring coils to hit eachother??? Look at the coils carefully to look for chips. The stock ac delco shocks are not the greatest with the fac springs and sure as **** not to be mate with eibachs.



Tavillain said:


> The rubber cup is still there too and everything else is still stock.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't see any chipping. I have a LTZ and not certain but thought it had upgraded suspension.. I could be wrong there. I also don't think the shocks are bottoming out. I have definitely bottomed out a few time on big bumps but the noise only happens when driving on slightly uneven pavement. Basically when both front tires are moving up and down independently. I seen many other post of people just putting the springs on and had no problems at all. That's what has me curious.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the noise the endlinks make when they are not tightened well enough. I had this issue with both my Camaro and my Sonic. And considering how much a PITA the endlinks on Chevys are, I am surprised it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> This is the noise the endlinks make when they are not tightened well enough. I had this issue with both my Camaro and my Sonic. And considering how much a PITA the endlinks on Chevys are, I am surprised it doesn't happen more often.


Thanks for the info. That does make sense now that you said that. It doesn't happen that much but was always kind of curious. I'm about to go back into winter mod here in a few weeks. I'll make sure they check the end links when I'm in there. I was actually thinking about upgrading them but I'll probably just wait until the stock ones go out.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

agreed if you hear the noise when the front strut is being compressed while the other is not than the sway bar is applying pressure to the end link and if any bolt is loose including your tower this will create a sound similar to what described.


----------

